
Impress.js demo - presentation program - misleading_name
http://bartaz.github.com/impress.js/#/bored
======
nacs
This library has been around a while and is pretty compact and easy to use.

A better page of examples (user-contributed) is here:
<https://github.com/bartaz/impress.js/wiki/Examples-and-demos>

~~~
SEJeff
Shameless plug, my git talk using impress: <http://sejeff.github.com/git-
talk/>

------
blackhole
While this is truly, _ahem_ , impressive, I sure hope a real presentation
doesn't involve nearly as many dizzying rotations. When attempting to convey
an idea, animations should be subtle, or the idea gets lost in the pretty
effects.

~~~
CGamesPlay
I tend to agree. I have tried using impress to create presentations that were
spatial, focusing less on the dizzying animations and more on the actual
content... But Impress isn't set up for it. Impress is really designed to move
the camera about a scene and moving the camera is the only operation it
supports well.

You'll notice the user examples from that wiki are mostly the same basic
idea... because it's quite difficult to make something more complex with
impress out of the box. YOu can see a few pull requests that try to make this
easier, like the one that supports subslides (i.e. a slide transition that
doesn't cause a camera movement).

~~~
randall
I think the only place for these presentations is where you're not physically
giving the talk. In most cases, simple cuts or dissolves between slides is
fine, since like you said, none of this actually adds much to the
presentation.

------
DanBC
It's lovely! Well done.

I really strongly suggest you find a use for it that is not presentation. When
I'm presenting I want people to be listening to what I'm saying, or getting
information of the slide (or from their handouts); I don't want them thinking
"Hey, that's a nice transition, I can't do that in powerpoint, I wonder what
they used; wait, did he just say 27% up or 27% late? Wow, what was that group
for?" etc.

I liked the way it told me after a few seconds that I needed to use arrows or
the space bar. And it kept the back-button functionality.

------
mitchi
I opened up the source code and it was like a walkthrough. I like this a lot.
I'll be spending some time on this tomrrow.

All the references to Yoda made me dig up this classic.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=493ljyoox6o>

~~~
whatusername
So completely off-topic -- but if you like Darth Vader Rapping - then I need
to suggest Epic Rap Battles (Of History):

Pt1: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFA-rOls8YA> Pt2:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeLrlmV9A-s>

(The rest of the series is quite fun as well -- and impressive for an indie
outfit)

------
ChrisNorstrom
Very nice. Although at first, I didn't realize the slideshow kept going after
the 3rd slide. It looked like it ended. It was only out of curiosity that I
used the right arrow key and saw the whole sliding effect. Maybe make a note
of that on the 3rd slide.

------
nishantmodak
Having played around with reveal.js (<http://lab.hakim.se/reveal-js/>) just
last week. This is even more interesting!

~~~
maxvs
I didn't hear about reveal.js. I was considering impress.js (I've known this
tool for some time already) as a tool to make my next presentation but I think
reveal is better choice in my situation (I think it's easier to use and has
everything I need). Thanks for the link!

------
koevet
Slidery is a Java based project which allows to write presentations in
markdown and generate slides in Impress.js and a bunch of other javascript
presentation frameworks.

<https://github.com/aestasit/slidery>

(the guy who created it is my business partner)

~~~
scommab
I assume there are a number of these, this is my version (written in python
instead of java): <https://github.com/scommab/impressor>

Not surprisingly I like mine better, since you (in theory) shouldn't need to
write any code, just create a markdown file a correctly formatted file.

------
prezjordan
Seems a lot of people (based on the comments) have written presentation
generators :) Here's my contribution [1]. I created it to whip up quick
slideshows for my club presentations on campus.

[1]: <http://prezjordan.github.com/cleaver>

------
webfuel
I love the concept of impress.js and started making a presentation for the
agency I work for: <http://kitchdigital.com/about/>

Warning, there is a lot of zooming around and you might feel sick.

~~~
NathanKP
The only thing I hate about pages like this is that they hijack the browser
with their fake history. When I press the back button from this page I want to
go back to your homepage, or back to HN. I don't want to have to click it 20
times to get back to where I was. Playing the presentation in reverse doesn't
even make sense so it's not a use case you should design for.

------
ktavera
I started this little project several months ago based on impress.js

should still work in chrome/safari.

<http://stepludesigner.azurewebsites.net/designer>

------
bhashkarsharma
I used it to give a talk at Droidcon hacknight. Here's a <dark> video :)
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYiSuxPpJTg>

------
apathetic
This has been around for awhile now.

------
braveheart1723
this is great Bartaz - congratulations.

Although I'd stress not too use too many effects.

I read this recently...

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/interactive/2012/dec/28/2012-in...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/interactive/2012/dec/28/2012-in-
review-interactive-guide)

and it's just way too disorienting.

Stay subtle :)

------
maxcan
jmpress.js is an interesting fork of this with more features and some kind of
deeper jquery integration. Worth a look:
<http://jmpressjs.github.com/jmpress.js/#/home>

~~~
urza
Nice, but it feels like jmpressjs is actually somewhat restrictive compared to
impress, am I right? jmpressjs feels more slide-oriented, whereas impress is
more like prezi - position it yourself wherever you like in 2D space.. is this
correct?

~~~
maxcan
I thought jmpress was pretty much a superset of the functionality of impress.
I could be wrong though.

------
BilalBudhani
I'm truly impressed with the library. Simply Amazing !!

------
sweely
I'm actually impressed by this. Good stuff!

------
ignaciogiri
Add mousewheel and it would kill.

------
RaSoJo
cool. But i never ended up using prezi. the animations made me feel sea sick
:(

------
dksidana
loved it

